# summer time uninhabited island squat cape cod mass



## deleted17310 (Mar 25, 2018)

okay so this place okay so this place called panekes Island that used to have a school on it for bad kids from Boston has been uninhabited for several years now maybe as many as five but it has a big house a tool shop a boat shop climbing walls animal pens chicken coops Garden space basketball court a forge a school house building with attached Greenhouse it is federal property and a portion of it is a protected Wildlife Preserve for a species of birds that mates there so squatters may be able to announce themselves as Guardians of The Birds and their area of the island which is restricted two humans during a certain time of year but it's far from the rest of the facilities I am on my way to Massachusetts now which is my home I am a former resident of this island and I have contact in the cape who were not only students with me but also the former directors of the school I already put in a call and have a guy tracking down a boat for some people to go out there and assess the situation to see what would be needed to kick-start a summertime community spring is already almost here so there's not a lot of time to wait I'm not messing around about this or a flake I really want to do this if any of you kids out there are interested and want to become involved get at me quick or start heading toward Falmouth Massachusetts here's the Wikipedia link with a little bit of information and background about the island
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penikese_Island


----------



## deleted17310 (Mar 25, 2018)

Update. Talked to another person and did more digging the island was in operation for opioid treatment untill just a few months ago. Solar powered now and fresh water well is working


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Mar 25, 2018)

this sounds so sic!
if i wasnt all housey right now id so be enroute, goodluck. 

when you get there ya gotta take some pics for us!


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Mar 25, 2018)

that's awesome, im in mass. was thinking of going to p-town to busk and whatever this summer. love to hear more about it


----------



## deleted17310 (Mar 26, 2018)

Love p town all the drag queens are hilarious and fun


----------



## deleted17310 (Mar 26, 2018)

Oak moth I will Oak moth I will definitely give you the lowdown but right now I got to go break some farm equipment out here in Illinois for the day before I start traveling East I'll hit you up later


----------



## fig (Mar 26, 2018)

i'd love to get out there this summer, i haven't really got any useful practical skills though.


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hm, it sounds like operation of the treatment center is actually ramping up: 
http://www.penikese.org/treatment-program/

Good for them anyway, hope it helps folks. 

Maybe there are other empty islands out there tho?


----------



## Hobo Mud (Mar 26, 2018)

That does sound like a interresting opportunity. Certainly keep us updated and posted on the progress. Sounds like true adventure waiting to unfold......


----------



## deleted17310 (Mar 27, 2018)

I


fig said:


> i'd love to get out there this summer, i haven't really got any useful practical skills though.


idgaf all welcome


----------



## deleted17310 (Mar 27, 2018)

oak moth said:


> Hm, it sounds like operation of the treatment center is actually ramping up:
> http://www.penikese.org/treatment-program/
> 
> Good for them anyway, hope it helps folks.
> ...


 I looked into the new opioid treatment center. They already closed 2 months ago no funding


----------



## fig (Mar 27, 2018)

i'm going to colorado to try and get work as a river rafting guide first, but if i'm not able to, or afterwards, i might get out there. i'd like to.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Mar 27, 2018)

if this is a thing, I'm defnitely interested keep us posted!


----------



## findfoot (Apr 1, 2018)

Yeah I'm interested. Send updates on what the scouts say? I'm far out now but could end up on the east coast.


----------



## deleted17310 (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm in Ohio heading that way idk if I'm going to scout it or just go for it. Few 50 lb bags of rice and beans, 5lbs of salt and a cook pot should just about do the trick


----------



## anyiki (Apr 2, 2018)

wooooa i'm in mass too def interested when summer rolls around to see what's up! have building and gardening skills


----------



## deleted17310 (Apr 2, 2018)

I have been thinking I have been thinking a lot about this island thing and I'm still going to do it and it's still a good idea but I realized I have no idea how long it takes for a fucking tomato to mature let alone some corn so I'm probably just going to go out there with a bunch of people and some big bags of cheap rice and beans it will still have a really great time and if you want to plant things or build things that's okay but I just thought maybe it would be cool to set up a sweat log and make a big art piece out of all the trash we cleaned up off the beaches and it also sounds a lot more of a realistic goal


----------



## Lyzajaynie58 (Apr 3, 2018)

Tomatoes take a while - seeds started inside now, planted in May would fruit by August. Greens are fast, can be harvested within a few weeks. Growing near salt water can be a challenge too. Maybe construct a greenhouse of sorts - plastic sheeting and some lumber...good luck!!


----------



## deleted17310 (Apr 10, 2018)

Okay update. I don't give no fucks about planting tomatoes I just got to boston gonna start making this thing happen. I'll be on Cape Cod within 3 or 4 days and gonna make camp where ever I find work. Oh yea I'm buying a boat I don't f'n know come help


----------



## deleted17310 (Apr 14, 2018)

Okay here I am. Cape Cod Massachusetts. Easy part is done. The trek is over the real journey begins now. This is a retirement home I'm working towards here. A home we can take to 70% of the planets surface! I'm ready. Need a floating family of brave care free souls to help make this happen. Who wants to see Australia? 

Plan A. I'm getting a job. Reading up on sailing, navigation, maritime law, weather, ocean currents, anything I can find. to get down basic mechanics and tour local islands I'll rent or borrow small boats or beg my way into anything with a sail to learn more. Aquire a boat big enough to circumnavigate the globe and be the best pirate and adventurer I can be.

Plan B. Enforcing plan A. Scroll up incase you missed it.

If any of you are really serious and want to really do this. Now is a good time to get to Cape Cod. It's beginning now. I won't waste time and I really want as many people who are passionate about doing this to help realize the dream with me from the start. Floating family situation. I am no leader and don't seek to be a commander or monarch. Collective cooperation for the overall good of a group with common goals.


----------



## deleted17310 (Apr 17, 2018)

Update. The island is fully stocked. Food, firewood, propane, hell the tractor has a full tank of gas. I am in the town that I consider my home port. Got a safe, dry shelter situation that is practical and hilarious iliterally live in a walmart almost. And I have local year round residents pushing my name for marina and fishing work ibegin applications today. so the train has literally left the station and anybody who thinks that this is a cool idea and is going to do it you now have to catch on the Fly you better hurry the fuck up


----------



## deleted17310 (May 4, 2018)

ok so i got me a job. on the water setting moorings. and i got a boat, supposedly, its free and i havent seen it yet so idk but if you do the math with all best case scenarios in mind. i got a job at a place that sets moorings, in a yard on the marina with private slips, and well ill be setting moorings, probly can use one for nothing. and i gots a boat. so money to put into boat+place to keep boat+actually having a boat= PIRATE. im almost there! to the haters, doubters, my entire family, and the american populous in general. FUCK YOU IM DOING THIS! (to keep in subject with the actuall post my first journey will be to penikese island for several days and nights with daytime excursions to the vineyard and nantucket to become a more proficient sailor useing penikese as my pirate cove


----------



## salxtina (May 27, 2018)

I might be out that way in the next week or two.
In addition to interacting with the ghosts of prison-schools of the past, seeing what they and asylums can tell us about what ways-of-knowing were seen as "deviant" and needing to be sent "away" and what lines of flight and resistance we can trace into the present... (dontpanic, were you a student there?) I also have a lowkey obsession with the research the woods hole oceanographic institute is doing... 

Anyone else check this out?


----------



## deleted17310 (May 30, 2018)

salxtina said:


> I might be out that way in the next week or two.
> In addition to interacting with the ghosts of prison-schools of the past, seeing what they and asylums can tell us about what ways-of-knowing were seen as "deviant" and needing to be sent "away" and what lines of flight and resistance we can trace into the present... (dontpanic, were you a student there?) I also have a lowkey obsession with the research the woods hole oceanographic institute is doing...
> 
> Anyone else check this out?


hey. yeah im still on the cape and i am most def going to see penikese asap but im on this sailing kick so i got a regular gig and a little over a grand saved towards buying a boat. im expecting it to be another 3 weeks till i have the bread for a sweet lil 28 ft cape dory ive had my eye on. if your into the oceanographic institute you should look into hiring on as a deckhand for a tour i heard its awesome


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (May 31, 2018)

Im on my way to Mass now with 2 others. This sounds sick. Id love to at least visit.


----------



## deleted17310 (Jun 4, 2018)

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> Im on my way to Mass now with 2 others. This sounds sick. Id love to at least visit.


ok well im in hyannis come on thru. im still livin on land, by my last count im up to like 1600 and im shopping for sailboats hit me up when you get to town i dont have a phone anymore but you can find me on pleasant st at either 8 am or 5 pm rest of the day im on the water. its the house with the huge anchor in the yard right across from the high speed ferry lot


----------



## Countrytime Sky (Jun 4, 2018)

I wanna set moorings lol


----------



## deleted17310 (Jun 6, 2018)

i wanna grow weed. trade jobs?


----------



## deleted17310 (Jun 19, 2018)

i bought my sailboat


----------

